# New HBO Cartoon - Brian Shakelford's "Porn Editor"



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2008)

This is a cartoon based on true events and stories from the perspective of an adult film editor.  I laughed so hard I almost cried.  *It's not too bad but it is NSFW.*  It will be airing on HBO starting this Friday but I don't know if it's a single animated short or a series.  I wish it was a series.

YouTube - Porn Editor


----------

